

Can we learn from Post Secret's integrity? (largest non-ad blog in the world) - thebdmethod
http://monkeymace.com/post/25205533364/postsecret-is-the-largest-advertisement-free-blog-in-the

======
thebdmethod
The integrity of the founder to stay true to his mission, and not just chase
the highest dollar has led to a consistently high quality product, that has
real value.

I don't think the key is not to have advertising, but to be committed to an
authentic vision.

~~~
drewrv
But in the case of post secret, what kind of ads would be appropriate?

